# gain while cutting



## dan young (Oct 15, 2009)

i know this maybe been asked before, can you gain lean tissue whilst cutting im currently on 260g protein 160g carbs and 105g fat, i was going to do a keto but i know in my head that i wouldnt handle it! im 6ft 4 95 kg and maybe 15-20% body fat and im 29


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think if youre gonna lose bf its difficult to build muscle too.

if you lost the bf slow enuff possibly.

a newbie can gain and drop bf and it is something i kinda hum nd har about..

i`d focus on building muscle but have a long term plan of slowly dropping bf.

when is say long term i`m thinking a year..

altho possibly i`d just stick with a lean bulk.


----------



## dan young (Oct 15, 2009)

tried the "lean bulk" and got a terrible gut which made me lose focus as the plan was to bulk all year, then do a cut but with the amount of fat that i was getting on my stomach its put me off


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

wasnt lean enuff then bud...

whats your routine and training frequency like?


----------



## dan young (Oct 15, 2009)

first it was 3 day split chest/tri, back/bi's, legs and shoulders but put it up to 4days doing chest and legs on there own days, my carb amount was a joke it was over 500 cut it down to 360 but still getting fat, my total cal were 4200, im at a cross roads at the min as my mate wants me to get back to boxing( i was pretty good at it ) my fighting weight was 70-80kg but being 6ft 4 i looked skinny i wont be fighting but teaching the local chavs and hoodies.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`d focus on building muscle but have a long term plan of slowly dropping bf. when is say long term i`m thinking a year..


I'd be inclined to go with Cal's suggestion, aim to build more muscle and you'll be burning more calories with your newly found muscle.

If you were to have a diet which for example was 300 calories in excess of your daily metabolic rate and you were building muscle then over time the excess calories will reduce as your metabolic rate increases. Eventually you will have built enough muscle which puts you into negative calories this would be when the fat starts to go and you should find yourself where you want to be.

Either way its all a long term process!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> I'd be inclined to go with Cal's suggestion, Cal is awesome!


hmm this chap knows what he`s talking about :becky:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Yea, focus on building muscle and the higher calorie usage will take care of your bf.


----------



## shane90 (Mar 4, 2010)

In alignment to realize how to maintain sinew while mislaying body fat, it is cooperative to realize the biological motivation behind these processes. Why does the body shatter down sinew tissue when dieting.

HGH


----------



## dsyndrome (Feb 10, 2010)

I have had some fat loss while putting on lean mass, but as for cutting I lose body fat and a little lean mass. When I am cutting, I call it water instead of lean mass though, it just feels better. LOL


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I believe you CAN add muscle whilst losing fat. The 2 processes are vastly different and do need a good game plan nutritionally and exercise wise but can be done in my opinion, I beleive I have done this each time I competed.

I also believe this is why you get such a good bounce back after competing, you've added new muscle when dieting so when you come off and fill out again there is more of you to fill out.


----------

